# Abdominal Compartment Syndrome



## carol52 (Jan 10, 2013)

Can someone help me with coding Abdominal Compartment Syndrome ?  This was a result of a enterotomy from Lysis of Adhesion.  Would this be considered raumatic or non traumatic ?


----------



## hewitt (Jan 10, 2013)

I would not consider it traumatic.... It is the result of surgery. You should consider using an appropriate occurrence code (E Code?) to describe the circumstance as well.


----------



## hewitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, but I think I was a little too quick responding.... How was this documented? What is the wording?


----------



## carol52 (Jan 10, 2013)

This was result of Lysis of Adhesion greater than 2 hrs.  The surgery I am coding the Compartment Syndrome for is from the abdomen being left open.  " Abdomen was explored. There were no significant fluid collections  or abscesses at this time. After irrigating the abdomen well, I then elected to use Vicryl mesh and sutured this around the edges of the fascia.  This was done with absorbable suture.  This essentially closed the abdominal compartment".       Previous surgery :  " Dense adhesions were immediatley encountered.   We spent better than 2 hrs unwinding the small bowel. It was quite dialted and there were several areas of perforation that had developed f
during the dissection.


----------

